# Best time to fish Pymatuning



## pretzelfish (Jun 28, 2008)

I fished Pymatuning last August and caught and released a 24 inch walleye and a 16 inch small mouth bass. While that was lots of fun I'd love to catch a few *more* walleye and bass. Would the second week in June be too late to catch better numbers of fish?


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I always loved June , if your into the smallies try the gravel on the PA side straight across the lake from fishermans point in ohio


Last year I caught 3 keeper walleye 20" + in 1 trip on the north end in 5 ft of water (submerged island) in June

The fish are always up there if its overcast 

Pymatuning has had a terrible decade for walleye, the fry kept dying

google it !

anyhow I guess they figured out a plan and expect to be back on course as soon as next year

That lake was running LOW on walleye


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

according to the division of wildlife its supposed to be a great year to fish there for perch. never been there but thats what i read. id like to try it this year.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, since the walleye disappeared the perch & bluegills have really improved, I got a couple good loads of perch & crappie last year


----------



## bassangler24 (Apr 1, 2007)

Where is fishermans point located ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

in the cabin area, ohio side. just north of duck and drake.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Fishermans point north of the pumphouse? where the tires are chained out for sailboats to moor?
Huntinbull


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

exactly. there is a road that breaks to the east. parking lot on top. walk ese to the point. island straight ahead.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Rapman how are you doing


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I took these in 1 ft of water in the entrance to red cross bay, at the fallen tree on minnows, as I was fishing a bass boat stealthed around me and caught a HUGE bass on a lizard inches from the bank.

The perch I ALWAYS find on the gravel bars or islands, once you find them get ready !

I will fish a few known spots until I start getting them then just bang away at them

sometimes you can get into some nice ones out there , theres always something to do when the walleyes wont play

early on in the year I fish the north end only, some may disagree im sure but I dont even consider the south end until july

I have had alot of luck on the north end, alot! 

I do love that place fish or no fish

Here is a lake map, open that baby up full size , if you would like I can mark you some spots to fish 


http://ohfishing.com/NEWS/?p=1128


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

It depends on how you want to fish for them. If you like to troll I found July and August to be the best time to troll. Leadcore in deep water will produce big walleye. Limits can also be had drifting and anchoring any time after ice out. I prefer trolling any time after May or June. But thats just me. This lake is making a huge comeback from what Ive seen off the ice this past winter it should be a good year. You will not get the numbers like it used to be but you will get some nice fish and sometime limits of them. I caught some small ones off the ice back in Feb. so that was promising. Same day I caught one almost 7 lbs and seen an 9lb lost at hole after a good fight. There are some real hogs in the lake.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

right now is a great time! buckipicker and i went out and hammered the crappie. fished shallow weeds and tore them up. had a blast fishin with ya buck. dont forget to send that crappie recipe over via pm. gonna clean and cook them tomorrow. talk to ya later, and good fishin at pymie. oh i still cant believe that dude who sumerged his sac just to trailer his boat. funny sh!t


----------



## baker1 (Sep 4, 2007)

great pics jv1. can't wait to hit that lake! gotta find a cheap 9.9 for my boat though, even though they raised the limit to 20 hp. but if you could i would love a map with some marked spots. not to steal your spots but just a few till i get the lay of the water would be awesome. if possible send in pm...... thanks and tight lines !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

real good joe. hope you are still going good. still have that pymy touch, eh?


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

the only thing i caught ever at pymy was a small catfish have been there since and was skunk everytime will be out out in a boat this year to see if i can catch something hopefully?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

joe, i know that tree well. that bay is awesome until early june when the pads come up. you always did well up north there, didn't you? plan to see russ in a few weeks. haven't been up there in months.

april-may-june are just great months up there, but i am partial to september and october for big smallies.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Was a great day on pymie with ya alwayzfishn. Ticket was the shallow water. Here is the recipe that alwaysfishn was talking about. Will post it in the kitchen as well. Although the recipe is best for Pynatuning crappie caught by alwaysfishn, I'm sure it will work ok on other fish as well. I feel like Pavlovs dog just thinking about it.
Mustard battered fish
1/3 cup prepared or Dijon mustard
1/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon water
i teaspoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/8 teaspoon cayenne
1 1/2 cups seasoned coating mix
2 1/4 lb freshwater fish fillets

In small mixing bowl combine mustard, water, juice, Worcestershire and cayenne. Place coating mix in shallow dish. Place fish in mustard mixture, then dredge in coating mix to coat. In 10 inch skillet, heat 1/2 inch oil over medium heat. Add fish and fry for 3 to 4 minute or untl golden brown turning over once. Drain on paper towel lined plate.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

I know I've fished that tree before lol. Can't pinpoint where exactly. Is that in that little shallow bay right before the island? Not asking because I want to go steal a hole just wondering if I'm correct lol


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

hey, what kind of lake temps are you guys getting at pyma? thanks.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Lake temp was about 45 deg f.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Baker1 here is your map http://ohfishing.com/NEWS/?p=1128


Yep that bay is always full of something, crappie & bluegill galore

In the dead summer i take my kids to the center of the bay and let them fish bluegills over the weeds

Rapman, I will be seeing him myself, I missed the final cut by 12 people (so far) 

Looks like I will have the dream summer I been dreaming about for 15 years


Narf Koscelmik that spots no secret, its in the small channel entrance of red cross bay, (top of map just inside PA LINE)

it looks like a creek, almost enough to scare you out of taking your boat into it, I tild my outboards and cruise in, after you get in a few hundred yards it opens up into a huge shallow bay, lilly pads , weedbeds & scattered wood over the entire bay, the picture of the logs I posted is just the tip of the iceburg compared to whats under the water

Those stumps you see in the picture are just 1 patch of a thousand

I watched a guy in a kayak last year in 1 ft of water in the rear of the bay (where i wouldnt dare take my boat) killing crappies

The logs i posted are right near a boat ramp (pa) you can park at the ramp and walk to the stumps and sit in the lawn... beautiful woodsy place


----------



## baker1 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks jv1... much gratitude !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Rapman, I will be seeing him myself, I missed the final cut by 12 people (so far) 


joe, really hard to believe. hope you get your callback after your fun summer. i'll get you out wading for smallies come sept. if you want.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

from what i understand i will be back in 3 or 4 weeks...who knows its summertime, I have not had a summertime for 15 years

tommorow begins my summer vacation


----------

